# Scope magnification



## nd16 (Apr 14, 2017)

Was wondering what people in the 3D community prefer for scope magnification or if any at all?


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

4x is the most popular, but some guys like 5x or 6x. Anything under 4x or over 6x is fairly uncommon, but not unheard of.


----------



## Doublea17 (Jan 30, 2017)

I am shooting 4x right now but might try 6x this week. My eye sight is not great tho, still trying to find right combo of lens and clarifier.


----------



## Thetad7 (10 mo ago)

In past years 4x I'm trying a 6x this year


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

4x for me


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

4x last year. This year NOx and 6x depending on the weather.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I switched to a 6x for this year...

It's strong enough that I can see the scoring rings on most targets out to 35 yards but not so strong that the target washes out for the targets where I can't see the rings...


----------



## OzarkJohn (Dec 24, 2021)

I’m curious about this as well. For those that have used these before, is a clarifier necessary? I’ve been looking at getting a 4x feather vision to try with my cbe sight. Need some clarification on the clarifiers.


----------



## Edjr80jr (Jan 26, 2021)

Probably should use a clarifier for a 4x. Most manufacturers have a diagram as to what power you should use with the strength of lens


----------



## jjmjr2323 (12 mo ago)

4x for me.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Not really set in stone with needing a clarifier or not. Depends on your eye sight and quality of the glass the lens is cut from


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

6X and a gold clarifier . Target crystal clear , pin just a little fuzzy


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

5x and Specialty Podium Peep with #1 clarifier. .19 pin very blurry. Tried friends #5 what a difference. Looking for
a #5 pin classifieds.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

im going to have try everything , i use reading glasses and see 2 dots one on top of the other. 4X lens nothing in the peep. i tried the weakest verifier and the dots cleared up a lot , almost perfect in bright light. But when i shot a 3d course the targets were too blurry and i removed it.


----------



## OCD Bowman (Jan 10, 2022)

6x lens with #2 SA clarifier very clear. Moved up from 4x with 1.5 clarifier which is also good but the 6x was way better for me at 3D.


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

My eye sight is not great tho, still trying to find right combo of lens and clarifier.






Speed Test​


----------



## Jsandals (Jan 6, 2022)

Are you guys using a peep clarifier with a 4x lens?


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

it will always depend on your eyes


----------



## marcomurabia (6 mo ago)

nd16 said:


> Was wondering what people in the 3D community prefer for scope magnification or if any at all?


My eye sight is not great tho, still trying to find right combo of lens and clarifier.




Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## jaklosrc (Oct 19, 2021)

Shot 4x and 6x. I didn't like the clarifier I needed with a higher power, I am now shooting 5x, and seems to be a great compromise.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

i tried 5 and 4.... i think they might be too much. I score better with no lens. I think the magnifying of movement might be inducing trigger panic . I might try a 2x


----------



## Faor44 (5 mo ago)

I switched to a 6x


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

careful with magnification... it will also magnify all your movements and that messes with your head a ton. I think i read that levi m won more shoots without a lens than with. I was shooting a 4x and have since removed it and my scores are better


----------



## Kshooter (Jul 24, 2021)

Has anyone gone from a 5X to a 6X? I am currently using a 5X Doublet lens with a #1 SA peep. Was thinking about going to a 6X next 3D season.


----------



## NM Tide Fan (5 mo ago)

nd16 said:


> Was wondering what people in the 3D community prefer for scope magnification or if any at all?


My choice is a 4x with a .5 clarifier


----------

